# Music sales according to medium



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Its kinda cool to see it in this kind of context. It also shows that listening habits have changed (most likely due to age in demographics were singles have out sold entire albums) .

U.S. Sales Database - RIAA


----------

